# Question regarding PPI claim?



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just got a letter from the bank offering me £573 after i claimed for mis sold PPI on a credit card years ago. 

Obviously I'm delighted with this but I'm slightly confused with a paragraph under "what will happen now?"

It reads - "it should be noted that the figure quoted above (£573) will be refunded back onto the credit card account where the PPI premiums were originally debited. Subsequently, if you have not yet received it, a cheque for this amount will be forwarded under seperate cover at the earliest opportunity"

So are they clearing £573 off the credit card or sending me a cheque? Surely not both?

Sorry if it seems a daft question but it's puzzled me a wee bit!

Cheers


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i would think you would get a cheque if the card is no longer active ?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gm8 said:


> i would think you would get a cheque if the card is no longer active ?


The card is still active but there's only a couple of hundred quid on it. So would the cheque be for the difference?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

unsure on this but my friend litererally only last week final settlement , has the same , refused amount and gained £4000 paid into her account.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

quite possibly then , worth a quick call i think .


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes. You'll get a cheque for the difference


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> unsure on this but my friend litererally only last week final settlement , has the same , refused amount and gained £4000 paid into her account.


To be honest the 573 was pretty much what I'd calculated so I'll not be taking it any further,I know that I could probably get more by refusing their offer but I'll leave that to someone who's actually due it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> unsure on this but my friend litererally only last week final settlement , has the same , refused amount and gained £4000 paid into her account.


How can it be turned down?
They'll work out exactly how much you've paid in charges add interest lost and that's what you'll get.
You've either been mis sold it or not so it will be everything you've paid or nothing at all. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Quick update: cheque for the full £573 arrived today!


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like a result. I guess all credit cards are different. When I received my reclaim, they paid off the balance first and sent me the difference.

Good stuff


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

stuart5760 said:


> Sounds like a result. I guess all credit cards are different. When I received my reclaim, they paid off the balance first and sent me the difference.
> 
> Good stuff


You could have requested all of the refund be sent to you as it was your money and you decide what you want to do with it. Only exception would be if you had gone bankrupt and then the insolvency practioner would decide where the funds would go.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I claimed and my refund was put onto my card and if I spend anything it just comes off the balance .


----------

